# PES Alphamine PreSale



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 13, 2012)

PES NEW Alphamine (252 Grams) Fruit Punch   $29.99

PES NEW Alphamine (252 Grams) Raspberry Lemonade  $29.99






PES' NEW Alphamine: Innovative & Powerful Thermogenic Powder!
After two years of undeniable feedback from Alpha-T2, we sat down to begin our research onto an even greater, more innovative, more powerful fat burner?


We realized all the fat burners on the market hold MAJOR flaws?we set out to create a solution. In search for our goal, we stumbled across the most effective and innovative formulation that has EVER been introduced......And with that said, PES' NEW Alphamine was born!


ALPHAMINE is a revolutionary fat loss product with no other comparison! Here are just a few reasons why....


Unmatched Formula


Alphamine delivers a scientific formula geared towards ultimate physique enhancement. New stimulants. Superior Extracts. Ultra Thermogenesis. Strong Appetite Suppression. Lean Mass Preservation. Extreme Hardening Agents.
This powdered product delivers ingredients faster than any capsule on the market while allowing the highest degree of variable dosing. Two small scoops with 10oz of water tastes so good you'll want to drink it for enjoyment! Need a little more or a little less? No worries...with a powdered formula you are in FULL CONTROL of dosing unlike a capsule. Find the perfect dose for YOU.


Burn Fat NOT Muscle
Until ALPHAMINE, no products are designed to selectively burn FAT while preserving muscle mass. Crazy?right? So many products based on energy and weight loss?but not FAT loss.


Male or female, no matter how much fat you want to drop nobody wants to lose their precious muscle mass. Hard dieting, heavy stimulants, and extreme cardio all are begging to break down your muscle tissue for energy. Shift the focus to FAT loss.


Alphamine takes physique enhancement a step further. Not only is this formula designed to shed fat and preserve muscle, we have included a potent muscle hardening agent in every serving. A flabby stomach is annoying enough as it is?the last thing you need are flabby muscles! Demand more than just fat loss?demand full physique transformation.
Allow us to present to you the new definition of a fat burner?


Unmatched Formula?The All-Inclusive Physique Transformer
Alphamine delivers ingredients acting both independently and synergistically in a formula that takes fat loss to the next level?no?this is beyond the next level. This is an entirely new playing field!


This potent thermogenic powder is built for a fast acting custom serving for every user. As a powdered thermogenic, each and every user can fully customize their serving size and frequency if they choose. No more being stuck with only 1 or 2 capsules?full customizable dosing anytime, anywhere. Find YOUR sweet spot.


Alphamine mixes quick and easy with a spoon and tastes like something you?d only drink on your cheat days?no medicine mouth here! Two small scoops with 10 oz. of water and you can be on your way?


New Innovative Stimulant System
Alphamine is formulated around stimulants that make sense. Stimulants designed to burn fat, give you a great sense of wellbeing and energy, and suppress your appetite all day. Kevin, one of our beta-testers said "Alphamine feels like Alpha-T2 and ephedrine stacked!"


Revolutionary Hardening Agents
When we designed Alphamine we asked ourselves how can a fat burner show even greater changes in the mirror...and then we found it. By combining extreme hardening agents into a fat loss formula users feel and see changes in their physique faster than ever. Why limit to just losing fat when you can make your lean mass leaner, harder, and denser than ever? As the fat sheds off; your muscles truly show through!


Lean Body Mass Preervation System
Alas...the ultimate problem with fat burners today. Every other fat burner just cares about losing weight...we focus Alphamine on FAT loss. Don't lose muscle...preserve it! An innovative touch of muscle preservation in every serving. This formula is designed for the hardcore...


Alphamine is Like Stacking THREE Different Products!
Alphamine will launch in two flavors - Fruit Punch and Raspberry Lemonade. No...not the cough medicine versions...the fruit drink versions.


Extreme Thermogenic. Selective Synergistic Stimulants. Novel Extracts.,,,SUPERIOR Fat Igniting Technology!
Alphamine uses novel extracts and potent stimulants to take thermogenesis to a whole new level. For two years users have raved about the strong thermogenic effect of Alpha-T2. Welcome to the future of thermogenesis...Alphamine takes it into overdrive.


Beta-Agonist Blend:
Higenamine and tembamide are two novel and unique beta-agonist compounds formulated in Alphamine to drive the foundation of fat loss and thermogenesis. Higenamine is a highly researched compound for its potent beta-agonistic action. It?s been the key ingredient in Alpha-T2 for its fat loss and thermogenic effects, and we deliver it here with an even more complete blend of ingredients and synergy.


Beta-agonists have shined for decades for their ability to consistently shed fat?PES is staying on the forefront of supplement science with the novel beta-agonists in Alphamine.


SA2-A?
Back in the day yohimbine was the new kid on the block?since then science has prevailed and discovered newer, cleaner, more selective forms of yohimbine such as rauwolscine. But it CAN get better. Using a unique extract, PES has gone even further after experimenting with numerous specialized extracts to develop SA2-A?, the cleanest, most thermogenic and appetite suppressing extract to date. The Pausinystalia bark holds as many as 8 alkaloid molecules that have gone unnoticed?we knew there was more to take advantage of.
Pausinystalia alkaloids are known as " Selective Alpha-2 adrenergic antagonists" within the body. These compounds are the KEY to targeting fat loss in those stubborn regions. The alpha adrenoceptors are prevalent in certain fatty areas of the body such as the stomach, love-handles, chest, and lower back. When these receptors are ?on? they are activating fat storing mechanisms. SA2-A? has the ability to turn the receptors OFF and allow targeted fat loss in those stubborn areas.


Caffeine
Caffeine finds its way into Alphamine for its specific synergy with the beta-agonists through its ability to inhibit phosphodiesterase activity and interact with the adenosine receptor. With this synergy beta-agonists like higenamine become more potent while tolerance is developed much slower. These three systems are the trifecta of the clean thermogenic energy Alphamine delivers in every serving.


Oleuropein
One of the most underrated ingredients today, oleuropein extracted from olive leaves holds numerous fat loss activating properties.  Extracts from olive leaf are some of the most thyrogenic ingredients available at a very small dose. In an animal study, olive leaf extract raised thyroid hormone T3 2.5 times above baseline!
In another unrelated animal study, oleuropein increased noradrenaline and adrenaline secretions, as well as uncoupling protein 1 levels in brown adipose tissue, leading to increased thermogenesis. What a perfect fit for this already thermogenic formula, oleuropein takes it even higher adding new mechanisms and a potent thyrogenic appeal.
Eucommia Ulmoides ? 98% Chlorogenic Acid Extract


Chlorogenic acid, commonly found in green coffee beans, is becoming popular for its strong scientific evidence for fat loss in humans?but we needed something more pure. Instead we went to Eucommia, an herb with high content of chlorogenic acid and scientific data on fatty acid oxidation. Numerous studies on chlorogenic acid have shown its ability to assist humans in fat loss, partially through altering the absorption and utilization of glucose in the body.
Eucommia Ulmoides itself has shown to stimulant lipolysis and thermogenesis while simultaneously suppressing appetite in the animal model. Consider this the most superior source of chlorogenic acid.


Choline


We could write an entire article on the importance and biological functions of choline in the body, but we will strictly focus on why it found its way into Alphamine. First and foremost, when choline was added to this mixture the overall feel of each serving changed significantly. The formula became much smoother and longer lasting with the addition of choline.
The reason choline was considered here, is choline supplementation has shown to accelerate lipid oxidation through increasing the uptake of fatty acids and increasing plasma beta-hydroxybutyrate in elite male triathletes. One more pathway to fat loss in Alphamine?


Lean Hard Muscle Mass Preservation System:
N-Coumaroyldopamine (NCD)
NCD is one of the most selective beta-2 agonist compounds in nature. It has a unique ability to be so selective that cardiac stimulation is greatly avoided, making it very useful towards beta-agonists other promising properties. Anecdotally, beta-agonists with selectivity like NCD shine in the muscle sparing and muscle hardening aspects. If we had to choose a phrase to describe this ingredient?we would use Flex Appeal.
NCD has been the rave for getting dense firm muscle tissue, and we suspect ultra-selective beta-2 agonists such as NCD may be the future of leaning and hardening agents in the industry. We delivery it here in its purest form.
Alpha-Hydroxy-Isocaproic Acid (Leucic Acid)


Leucic Acid is a metabolite of the well-known branched chain amino acid Leucine. BCAA users know that Leucine is the star amino acid because it?s a muscle preserving, anti-catabolic, lean mass promoting agent. Its abilities have been heavily researched and proven time and time again. The only drawback with Leucine is the high doses needed?enter Leucic Acid.


Leucic acid on the other hand can be used at a much lower daily dose. When leucine metabolites are present in high concentrations in muscle cells, it tells the muscle it needs to kick its anti-catabolic (muscle preserving) actions into gear.
mTOR, a mechanism in the body that has gone widely unnoticed, drives protein synthesis to preserve muscle tissue even under catabolic conditions!


Enjoy The Revolution?.More To Come From PES!


Alphamine References:
Berlan M, Galitzky J, Riviere D, et al. Plasma catecholamine levels and lipid mobilization induced by yohimbine in obese and non-obese women. Int J Obes. 1991 May;15(5):305-315Galitzky J, Taouis M, Berlan M, et al. Alpha 2-antagonist compounds and lipid mobilization: evidence for a lipid mobilizing effect of oral yohimbine in healthy male volunteers. Eur J Clin Invest. 1988 Dec;18(6):587-594Flechtner-Mors M, Jenkinson CP, Alt A, et al. In vivo alpha(1)-adrenergic lipolytic activity in subcutaneous adipose tissue of obese subjects. J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 2002 Apr;301(1):229-233Sax L. Yohimbine does not affect fat distribution in men. Int J Obes. 1991 Sep;15(9):561-565Kucio C, Jonderko K, Piskorska D. Does yohimbine act as a slimming drug? Isr J Med Sci. 1991 Oct;27(10):550-556Berlin I, Stalla-Bourdillon A, Thuillier Y, et al. Lack of efficacy of yohimbine in the treatment of obesity. J Pharmacol. 1986 Jul-Sep;17(3):343-347Zahorska-Markiewicz B, Kucio C, et al. Adrenergic control of lipolysis and metabolic responses in obesity. Horm Metab Res. 1986 Oct;18(10):693-697Perry BD, U?Prichard DC. [3H]rauwolscine (alpha-yohimbine): a specific antagonist radioligand for brain alpha 2-adrenergic receptors. Eur J Pharmacol. 1981 Dec 17;76(4):461-464Berlan M, Le Verge R, Galitzky J, et al. Alpha 2-adrenoceptor antagonist potencies of two hydroxylated metabolites of yohimbine. Br J Pharmacol. 1993 Apr;108(4):927-932Chang KC, Lim JK and Park CW (1986) Synthesis of higenamine and its cardiovascular effects in rabbit: Evidence for b-adrenoceptor agonist. Kor J Pharmacol 22:96 ?104A study on the mechanism of the yang-tonic effect of higenamine. Xiang Rong. Yi Ningyu. Xia Zongqin. PHARMACOLOGY AND CLINICS OF CHINESE MATERIA MEDICA. 1994-06The Chinese Journal of Clinical Pharmacology, 2007-04. Tolerability of higenamine hydrochloride in healthy volunteers. Yan-rong, Fang, Ri-yi,Yan, OUYANG, Meng, Hong-li.Eur J Nucl Med. 1983;8(6):233-6. Measurement of effects of the Chinese herbal medicine higenamine on left ventricular function using a cardiac probe. Liu XJ, Wagner HN Jr, Tao S. Planta Med 2009; 75(13): 1393-1399. β2-Adrenoceptor-Mediated Tracheal Relaxation Induced by Higenamine from Nandina domestica Thunberg Muneo Tsukiyama, Takuro Ueki, Yoichi Yasuda, Hiroko Kikuchi, Tatsuhiro Akaishi, Hidenobu Okumura, Kazuho Abe.CHINESE PHARMACOLOGICAL BULLETIN 1995-02. The pharmacologic action of higenamine on beta-adrenergic receptors in heart of mice. XIANG Rong; XU Jiang-Tao; YI Nin-Yu; XIA Zhong-QinActa Pharmacol Sin 2008 Oct; 29 (10): 1187?1194. Identification of higenamine in Radix Aconiti Lateralis Preparata as a beta2-adrenergic receptor agonist. Gang BAI, Yang YANG, Qian SHI, Ze LIU, Qi ZHANG, Yuan-yuan ZHUActa Pharmaceutica Sinica. 1982-09. EFFECTS OF dl-DEMETHYL COCLAURINE ON β-ADRENERGIC RECEPTORS AND ADENYLATE CYCLASE IN TURKEY ERYTHROCYTE MEMBRANE. FENG Yi-pu, JIA Hong-jun, ZHANG Li-ying and ZENG Gui-yunAn Experimental Study on Adrenergic Effect of Higenamine in Rabbit Cardiovascular System. Nam Su Kim,Chang Yee Hong,Chan Woong Pak,Jung Kyoo Lim. Korean Circ J 1986;16:1-18Diepvens K, Westerterp KR, Westerterp-Plantenga MS. Obesity and thermogenesis related to the consumption of caffeine, ephedrine, capsaicin, and green tea. Am J Physiol Regul Integr Comp Physiol. 2007 Jan;292(1):R77-85Bracco D, Ferrarra JM, Arnaud MJ, et al. Effects of caffeine on energy metabolism, heart rate, and methylxanthine metabolism in lean and obese women. Am J Physiol. 1995 Oct;269(4 Pt 1):E671-E678Dullo AG, Geissler CA, Horton T, et al. Normal caffeine consumption: influence on thermogenesis and daily energy expenditure in lean and postobese human volunteers. Am J Clin Nutr. 1989 Jan;49(1):44-50Acheson KJ, Gremaud G, Meirim I, et al. Metabolic effects of caffeine in humans: lipid oxidation or futile cycling? Am J Clin Nutr. 2004 Jan;79(1):40-46Kaplan GB, Greenblatt DJ, Ehrenberg BL, et al. Dose-dependent pharmacokinetics and psychomotor effects of caffeine in humans. J Clin Pharmacol. 1997 Aug;37(8):693-703Smith A. Effects of caffeine on human behavior. Food Chem Toxicol. 2002 Sep;40(9):1243-1255Robertson D, Frolich JC, Carr RK, et al. Effects of caffeine on plasma renin activity, catecholamines and blood pressure. N Engl J Med. 1978 Jan 26;298(4):181-186Oleuropein, a Phenolic Compound in Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Increases Uncoupling Protein 1 Content in Brown Adipose Tissue and Enhances Noradrenaline and Adrenaline Secretions in Rats. Yuriko Oi-KANO, Teruo KAWADA, Tatsuo WATANABE, Fumihiro KOYAMA, Kenichi WATANABE, Reijirou SENBONGI, Kazuo IWAI. Journal of Nutritional Science and Vitaminology Vol. 54 (2008) No. 5 P 363-370Olive leaf extract attenuates cardiac, hepatic, and metabolic changes in high carbohydrate-, high fat-fed rats. Poudyal H, Campbell F, Brown L. J Nutr. 2010 May;140(5):946-53. Epub 2010 Mar 24.Effect of freeze dried extract of Olea europaea on the pituitary-thyroid axis in rats. Al-Qarawi AA, Al-Damegh MA, ElMougy SA. Phytother Res. 2002 May;16(3):286-7.Effects of Eucommia leaf extracts on autonomic nerves, body temperature, lipolysis, food intake, and body weight. Horii Y, Tanida M, Shen J, Hirata T, Kawamura N, Wada A, Nagai K. Neurosci Lett. 2010 Aug 2;479(3):181-6. Epub 2010 May 16.Chlorogenic Acid and Synthetic Chlorogenic Acid Derivatives:  Novel Inhibitors of Hepatic Glucose-6-phosphate Translocase. Horst Hemmerle, Hans-Joerg Burger, Peter Below, Gerrit Schubert, Robert Rippel, Peter W. Schindler, Erich Paulus, and Andreas W. Herling. J. Med. Chem., 1997, 40 (2), pp 137?145Role of Glucose-6 Phosphatase, Glucokinase, and Glucose-6 Phosphate in Liver Insulin Resistance and Its Correction by Metformin.    Carol Minassian, Sandrine Tarpin,Gilles Mithieux. Biochemical Pharmacology Volume 55, Issue 8, 15 April 1998, Pages 1213?1219.The Effect of Chlorogenic Acid Enriched Coffee on Glucose Absorption in Healthy Volunteers and Its Effect on Body Mass When Used Long-term in Overweight and Obese People. Thom, E. The Journal of International Medical Research, Volume 35, Number 6, November 2007 , pp. 900-908(9).Chlorogenic Acid and Caffeic Acid Are Absorbed in Humans.  Margreet R. Olthof, Peter C. H. Hollman, and Martijn B. Katan. J. Nutr. January 1, 2001 vol. 131 no. 1 66-71Park JB. N-coumaroyldopamine and N-caffeoyldopamine increase cAMP via beta 2-adrenoceptors in myelocytic U937 cells. FASEB J. 2005 Apr;19(6):497-502Kline WO, Panaro FJ, Yang H, et al. Rapamycin inhibits the growth and muscle-sparing effects of clenbuterol. J Apply Physiol. 2007 Feb;102(2):740-747Goncalves DA, Lira EC, Baviera AM, et al. Mechanisms involved in 3,5-cyclic adenosine monophosphate-mediated inhibition of ubiquitin-proteasome system in skeletal muscle. Endocrinology. 2009 Dec;150(12):5395-53404Kunkel SD, Suneja M, Ebert SM, et al. mRNA expression signatures of human skeletal muscle atrophy identify a natural compound that increases muscle mass. Cell Metab. 2011 Jun 8;13(6):627-638Lee NK & MacLean HE. Polyamines, androgens, and skeletal muscle hypertrophy. J Cell Physiol. 2011 Jun;226(6):1453-1460Anthony J. C., Anthony T. G., Kimball S. R., Vary T. C., Jefferson L. S. Orally administered leucine stimulates protein synthesis in skeletal muscle of postabsorptive rats in association with increased eIF4F formation. J. Nutr. 2000;130:139-145Tischler M. E., Desautels M., Goldberg A. L. Does leucine, leucyl-tRNA, or some metabolite of leucine regulate protein synthesis and degradation in skeletal and cardiac muscle?. J. Biol. Chem. 1982;257:1613-1621Kimball S. R., Shantz L. M., Horetsky R. L., Jefferson L. S. Leucine regulates translation of specific mRNAs in L6 myoblasts through mTOR-mediated changes in availability fo eIF4E and phosphorylation of ribosomal protein S6. J. Biol. Chem. 1999;274:11647-1Buse M. G., Weigand D. A. Studies concerning the specificity of the effect of leucine on the turnover of proteins in muscles of control and diabetic rats. Biochim. Biophys. Acta 1977;475:81-89The effect of choline supplementation on the level of plasma free fatty acids and beta-hydroxybutyrate during a session of prolonged exercise.  Qolizadeh, M. R.; Ebrahim, K.; Rahbar, B.; Karami, E.; Rostamkhany, H.; Musavi, S. H. Annals of Biological Research 2011 Vol. 2 No. 6 pp. 253-260
*These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease or illness.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy to see this coming to Orbit, PES doesn't make placebo BS supplements.  Many use Erase on cycle as an AI and swear by Alpha T2 as a fat burner, I am sure this will be another winner.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is gonna be another big seller for PES! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 14, 2012)

It looks awesome.  PES is a legit company.


----------



## jwa (Aug 14, 2012)

Glad to see PES is steadily rolling out supps. I'm sure this one is just as good as the rest of their products.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 14, 2012)

Just incase anybody missed it. It's a *Presale*


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 14, 2012)

I kept waiting for them to release this, it will be epic I'm sure as I've enjoyed every other Pes products to date!! Glad Orbit has them in inventory!


----------



## jwa (Aug 15, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Just incase anybody missed it. It's a *Presale*



Good idea posting that. Don't want another person accusing Orbit of not shipping a product [that they don't have currently] in a timely manner all because they didn't read.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 15, 2012)

jwa said:


> Good idea posting that. Don't want another person accusing Orbit of not shipping a product [that they don't have currently] in a timely manner *all because they didn't read*.



Exactly.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 15, 2012)

PRESALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cork (Aug 15, 2012)

Ha, don't care for another good laugh?

This might be a stupid question...What is the estimated date it will be available?


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol I was awaiting that from Orbit!! I believe that guy has went MIA. Orbit always delivers and if any problems I've never had an issue with resolve. I just got my goodies in today and can't wait to try the new craze flavor!!


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 15, 2012)

hell yes!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orbit comes through.


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 17, 2012)

does this taste like creatine or N.O. Xplode?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 17, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> does this taste like creatine or N.O. Xplode?



Creatine is generally flavorless, but Alphamine isn't out yet, so I don't think anyone could offer an opinion.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 18, 2012)

good question bro, but if it delivers the results, flavor dont matter!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pilp sent you a PM on IF. Get back to me bro!! Lol


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 18, 2012)

Could this work as pre-workout supplement with all that caffeine?


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 19, 2012)

I would guess once they have enough pre-sale orders to produce a mass quantity that pays for itself or perhaps break even to start rolling with.



Cork said:


> Ha, don't care for another good laugh?
> 
> This might be a stupid question...What is the estimated date it will be available?


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 19, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I would guess once they have enough pre-sale orders to produce a mass quantity that pays for itself or perhaps break even to start rolling with.



Wrong. We are waiting for PES to get it to us. Should be some time this coming week.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Seth, sorry about the delay! haha check ur thread!

and heres the link again for those to pick up some of this stuff!

PES NEW Alphamine (252 Grams)


----------



## R1balla (Aug 26, 2012)

sorry if this has been answered, but how does this compare with alpha t2?


----------



## jwa (Aug 27, 2012)

R1balla said:


> sorry if this has been answered, but how does this compare with alpha t2?



I've read on other forums that it's a fairly strong appetite suppressant + thermo. Take that as you will though.

I would be able to throw in my opinion today had FedEx not lost my package


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 27, 2012)

jwa said:


> I've read on other forums that it's a fairly strong appetite suppressant + thermo. Take that as you will though.
> 
> I would be able to throw in my opinion today had FedEx not lost my package



God damn them!!! FedEx can suck it!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 28, 2012)

R1balla said:


> sorry if this has been answered, but how does this compare with alpha t2?



It contains everything Alpha T2 contains, but with the addition of caffeine and some other fat burning goodies, so theoretically, it ought to be superior in everyway.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 28, 2012)

exactly!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 28, 2012)

jwa said:


> I've read on other forums that it's a fairly strong appetite suppressant + thermo. Take that as you will though.
> 
> I would be able to throw in my opinion today had FedEx not lost my package



Ahh good that's what I like to hear!!! I need all the appetite suppressing there is!


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 28, 2012)

just curious, how do you all "grow" when you're suppressing your appetite (which means you won't be eating much, when eating a lot is for growing). Is your goal not to be a mass gainer? I know not all people on steroids are in it for mass gains, I'm one of them.  





packers6211 said:


> Ahh good that's what I like to hear!!! I need all the appetite suppressing there is!


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 28, 2012)

Did Alpha T2 not give you the results you were looking for so now you're looking into an "upgraded" version of it? I hope these products are not bad for the heart. I read about ephedra and clenbuterol and what it does to some people's hearts while on it (faster heartbeats, palpitations, etc.). Can Alpha T2 or Alphamine be used while on cycle or is it usually for off-cycle use? Not sure if it will interfere with the anabolics and the HGH stuff.  





VolcomX311 said:


> It contains everything Alpha T2 contains, but with the addition of caffeine and some other fat burning goodies, so theoretically, it ought to be superior in everyway.


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 29, 2012)

"Lean Hard Muscle Mass Preservation System:
N-Coumaroyldopamine (NCD)
NCD is one of the most selective beta-2 agonist compounds in nature. It  has a unique ability to be so selective that cardiac stimulation is  greatly avoided, making it very useful towards beta-agonists other  promising properties."

I'm wondering if this ingredient (NCD) means that Alphamine will not be stimulating the heart the way that coffee or any of those caffeine-heavy energy drinks would? I'm waiting for some reviews of Alphamine to see if it's for me.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of stacking this with Decimate be sick for sure.


----------



## jwa (Aug 29, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I'm thinking of stacking this with Decimate be sick for sure.



same here man. sounds like a match made in supplement heaven


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 30, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> just curious, how do you all "grow" when you're suppressing your appetite (which means you won't be eating much, when eating a lot is for growing). Is your goal not to be a mass gainer? I know not all people on steroids are in it for mass gains, I'm one of them.



There's a season to consume excess calories and a season to have a caloric deficit.  When you bulk for too long, many people short of ectomorphs just tend to get fat, so you bulk up, then lean out (caloric deficit) to reveal the new muscle underneath the fat.  Some people are in the game solely to lose weight, so it all depends on the individual.  Me, I'm already (relatively) "big," but I've got some fat to be rid of to look more muscular, as oppose to just being generally (relatively) big.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 30, 2012)

For me it's cause i still manage to eat, but it's a protein shake, fruit, small snacks. Where as when my appetite isn't suppressed, I tend to eat more quantity. I've learn how to control my appetite but some times I go into a frenzy.


----------



## jwa (Aug 31, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> For me it's cause i still manage to eat, but it's a protein shake, fruit, small snacks. Where as when my appetite isn't suppressed, I tend to eat more quantity. I've learn how to control my appetite but some times I go into a frenzy.



Same way man. I think it's why intermittent fasting works so well for me. I can not eat for a while but once I eat, the flood gates are opened and anything in my way can be consumed. With intermittent fasting, I can just eat a shit load of food at once and feel satisfied.


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 1, 2012)

Is the Decimate you're speaking of by Cygen Labs? I've used Superpump and N.O. Xplode before. Seems like Decimate is another one of those pre-workout supplements. I haven't used any of these pre-workout drinks anymore because it seems like they are a waste of money. Decimate is just a jacked up caffeine don't you think? I get awesome strength and pumps with Anavar alone. I think I'll stick with the real deal.



packers6211 said:


> I'm thinking of stacking this with Decimate be sick for sure.


----------



## jwa (Sep 2, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> Is the Decimate you're speaking of by Cygen Labs? I've used Superpump and N.O. Xplode before. Seems like Decimate is another one of those pre-workout supplements. I haven't used any of these pre-workout drinks anymore because it seems like they are a waste of money. Decimate is just a jacked up caffeine don't you think? I get awesome strength and pumps with Anavar alone. I think I'll stick with the real deal.



Nope. This Genomyx NEW Decimate (90 Caps)


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm still not sold on these "fat burners" you all talk about. I find it interesting that all of you have access to REAL fat burners like Ephedra and Clenbuterol YET you want these milkshake powders as your fat burners?


----------



## BUCKY (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm back to check for updates. Is Alphamine working for you guys yet?


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things from the other reps who use it bro. I'd pull the trigger if your wanting to get it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 8, 2012)

jwa said:


> Same way man. I think it's why intermittent fasting works so well for me. I can not eat for a while but once I eat, the flood gates are opened and anything in my way can be consumed. With intermittent fasting, I can just eat a shit load of food at once and feel satisfied.



I do IF too and the Alphamine did help make it easier to hold off until my afternoon feeding window.  It's a solid pre-workout and I need a good pre-workout because i do early ass fasted training.


----------



## BUCKY (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm eager to try it out, but I guess I'll wait to use it on my off cycle. I'm not sure it's a good idea to use this while on cycle because it suppresses appetite when I know food is needed after working out, while on gear (it builds muscles), otherwise it's just pointless. Would you agree that Alphamine is best left to use during off cycle?



tallguy34 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things from the other reps who use it bro. I'd pull the trigger if your wanting to get it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'm eager to try it out, but I guess I'll wait to use it on my off cycle. I'm not sure it's a good idea to use this while on cycle because it suppresses appetite when I know food is needed after working out, while on gear (it builds muscles), otherwise it's just pointless. Would you agree that Alphamine is best left to use during off cycle?



It depends.  If your approach is to eat 6-8 meals a day, then I wouldn't suggest anything appetite suppressing, that was hard for me to do with an unhindered appetite.   However, currently, I'm doing intermittent fasting, and no appetite suppression effect keeps me from salivating over my first feeding window by the time it comes, but Alphamine did help make it a little easier to wait until my first meal.  All that to say, it depends on your dietary approach.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 15, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'm still not sold on these "fat burners" you all talk about. I find it interesting that all of you have access to REAL fat burners like Ephedra and Clenbuterol YET you want these milkshake powders as your fat burners?



ECA stack burns out my adrenals too quickly.  Two weeks of the 25mg Ephed, 200 caff, 80 baby aspirin twice a day and I start suffering from all day lethargy 3hours after my AM dose around day 10.  I can stay on Alphamine for a solid 4-6 weeks, taking two scoops for my AM workout and one scoop for my PM workout and without going into Zombie mode during the day due to the stim crash.  Also, Alphamine didn't effect my ability to fall asleep.  ECA will give me insomnia the first 5-7 days and I have to rely on Benadryl to fall asleep.  I'd agree that ECA is still king for strictly fat burning, but there are other pro's & con's in comparing Alphamine to ECA, such as the duration you can function on it (which is subjective of course), effect on sleep, all of which is subjective.  I still have 25mg ephed in my supplement box, so it's not like Alphamine has replaced the use of ECA "for me," but for now, I'm preferring the Alphamine for some of the reasons I've listed in my experience.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 22, 2013)

well, only way for me to find out is to try it out. I just need to burn some fat around my belly area and chest area. Hopefully 1 bucket of Alphamine should do it. LOL. I'll wait til the price gets dropped back down to its original price of $29! I think it went up to $39.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 22, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> well, only way for me to find out is to try it out. I just need to burn some fat around my belly area and chest area. Hopefully 1 bucket of Alphamine should do it. LOL. I'll wait til the price gets dropped back down to its original price of $29! I think it went up to $39.



I believe that was an introduction sale.  I don't foresee it coming down to $29 anytime soon, unless a version 2 comes out in the future or something.  PES NEW Alphamine (252 Grams). This is the best price you'll find for awhile.


----------



## pilip99 (Jan 22, 2013)

BUCKY check this one out if you get a chance!

Shredded Labs CORE 60ct FAT BURNING POWERHOUSE!!


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 22, 2013)

Never heard of this junk before. It has 5-HTP, which is a form of "natural anti depressant". I used to take 5-HTP. I don't know what's it doing in a "fat burner". I guess it affects the serotonin to make a person feel "good"? Are you a rep for Orbit trying to sell your last jar of junk?



pilip99 said:


> BUCKY check this one out if you get a chance!
> 
> Shredded Labs CORE 60ct FAT BURNING POWERHOUSE!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> well, only way for me to find out is to try it out. I just need to burn some fat around my belly area and chest area. Hopefully 1 bucket of Alphamine should do it. LOL. I'll wait til the price gets dropped back down to its original price of $29! I think it went up to $39.



29.99 was the presale price a long time ago.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> Never heard of this junk before. It has 5-HTP, which is a form of "natural anti depressant". I used to take 5-HTP. I don't know what's it doing in a "fat burner". I guess it affects the serotonin to make a person feel "good"? Are you a rep for Orbit trying to sell your last jar of junk?



Our reps do not push product. They just give ideas. If you donnot like it dont buy it. No need to be rude bro when people are trying to help.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 23, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> Never heard of this junk before. It has 5-HTP, which is a form of "natural anti depressant". I used to take 5-HTP. I don't know what's it doing in a "fat burner". I guess it affects the serotonin to make a person feel "good"? Are you a rep for Orbit trying to sell your last jar of junk?


Not to start shit but your a fucking moron bro. I've never seen a post from you worth a damn. Nothing but dumbass comments and questions. U dont need any product they sell because u don't possess the smarts to use anything besides fish oil and even that's questionable. To anyone reading this check out some of his previous threads and ull see what I mean. We need to start banning people for being idiots and asshats


----------



## longworthb (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh and negged


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 23, 2013)

BUCKY said:


> well, only way for me to find out is to try it out. I just need to burn some fat around my belly area and chest area. Hopefully 1 bucket of Alphamine should do it. LOL. I'll wait til the price gets dropped back down to its original price of $29! I think it went up to $39.



If you're looking for something around $29.00, Craze is a great alternative and the two products are very comparable in efficacy Driven Sports Craze 30servings.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 23, 2013)

Craze reviews have been solid I have used it at least 5 times! And like volc said it's good price for pwo.


----------

